
Sidecar to operate at San Francisco airport, beats Lyft and Uber to it - prateekj
http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/14/sidecar-gets-green-light-to-operate-at-san-francisco-airport-beats-lyft-and-uber-to-it/
======
seanp2k2
I've taken Uber from the airport, so I don't really see what the story is
here. Is it that they're going the "legit" way and paying the fees? As a
consumer, I don't honestly care all that much.

~~~
nedwin
Last time I tried to grab an Uber from the airport (around 4 weeks ago) it no
longer worked. You could see rides in the area but if you tried to drop a pin
anywhere on airport property it wouldn't let you.

------
kirillzubovsky
In other words, instead of trying to fight the monopoly, because of the lack
in funding Sidecar is rolling over. That's not really a consumer-friendly
scenario, not at all.

------
duaneb
Why is the san francisco airport a "big feat"? It's not like people HAVEN'T
been using uber or lyft at the airport (I sure have).

------
chippy
Wonder if they will get a physical kiosk at the transportation options area?

------
fourstar
Yeah, but they will need to also start paying fees. I think sidecar has
cheaper rates (on average compared to Lyft and Uber), but those fees to
operate out of SFO (the same fees current SF taxi companies pay), will
probably get offloaded to the consumer. Still more options, but nothing really
that exciting.

~~~
joelrunyon
I imagine that Uber / Lyft will be subjected to the same fees, right?

Even taxis have airport specific fees - so I'm not sure why you're so cynical
about this.

~~~
fourstar
You're not sure why I'm "cynical" because I'm not "cynical". If you re-read my
comment, I'm simply not excited about this announcement, since it's not a big
deal.

